# Tennesee State Parks



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

Can anyone recommend good parks in Tennessee? Has anyone ever stayed at Cove Lake State Park west of Knoxville? If so, what opinions do you have of it? Appreciate any good suggestions about parks anywhere in Tennessee. May visit there next summer.


----------



## camperspag (Sep 22, 2009)

I lived just south of Knoxville for 18 years and visitied a few campgrounds. My favorite is Fall Creek Falls which is close to the center of the state.The Big South Fork north of Knoxville is also a nice spot.I've been to Cove Lake to run road races but didn't pay much attention to the campgrounds so I can't comment. East and central Tennessee is so beautiful it would be hard to be disappointed wherever you go.


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

x2 on Fall Creek Falls state park - my folks live in TN and we had a family reunion at Fall Creek Falls a few years ago. BEAUTIFUL - especially in the fall. If I recall it wasn't too far from Nashville (we did a day trip to the city back when they had their Opryland amusement park - still recommend seeing the Opryland Hotel if you get the chance).


----------



## Bookin' It (Feb 10, 2008)

camperspag said:


> I lived just south of Knoxville for 18 years and visitied a few campgrounds. My favorite is Fall Creek Falls which is close to the center of the state.The Big South Fork north of Knoxville is also a nice spot.I've been to Cove Lake to run road races but didn't pay much attention to the campgrounds so I can't comment. East and central Tennessee is so beautiful it would be hard to be disappointed wherever you go.


Tennessee State Parks work on a first come, first served basis. How hard do you recall it being to get into a park?


----------



## Harleymick (Sep 17, 2009)

Dale Hollow Lake Dam Campground is nice. We've been there a couple of times and really enjoyed ourselves. Fishing is good (trout), and people are friendly.... Also have looked at the Obey River Campground on Dale Hollow and it appears to be nice, but haven't stayed there yet....Good luck.....


----------



## camperspag (Sep 22, 2009)

I believe you can now reserve sights. Go to the link below for the park information.

http://myfallcreekfalls.com


----------



## MtnBikrTN (Mar 23, 2009)

I live just south of Knoxville and have friends that have stayed at Cove Lake SP. They liked it. If it's not a holiday weekend getting a spot is no problem. The good thing is there are plenty of state, and federal campgrounds in east Tennessee if you have to go somwhere else. Just so we are clear on your navigation, Cove Lake SP is north of Knoxville just off I-75.


----------

